# Make a Jazz Noise Here



## myheart (Oct 10, 2008)

Remember these photos...?






















If you need a reminder as to who this little bunny is, here is the link to Naturestee's thread about her foster family including little Zappa who stole everyone's heart. http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37280&forum_id=6&page=1

Zappa is now in her forever home with me!!!! Believe it or not, Zappa is a girl!!!! :biggrin2: (The gender fairy paid her a visit while I was waiting for her to finish her shots and get speutered. A very unexpected call from the shelter.)

Here is Baby Zappa now... (brace yourself for the cuteness!!!)





















The Zappa cuteness is back on RO!!!!:biggrin2:

Sorry to all who had dibs in on _her_....

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2008)

inkbouce:EEEEEEEE!!!!!!!inkbouce:

Geez woman I've been waiting a while for this thread!

What Myheart didn't tell you was how sneaky she can be. The other day I was at home about to get ready for work and she comes up to the door with a carrier in her hand saying meet my new bunny! She made everyone at the shelter promise not to tell me (should have noticed the sneaky smiles), since she had to wait a while for Zappa to get all of her shots for syphilis and then get speutered. Seriously I was in tears! I'm just so happy one of my babies is going to a home I can trust!

:hug::jumpforjoy:


----------



## myheart (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, Naturestee, for showing me that beingevil is not all bad...:dude:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2008)

:shock:I am jealous but beyond happy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG! she's adorable!


----------



## myheart (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you JadeIcing and Bo B. Zappa is really turning into a little treasure.

I had decided I really needed to have a baby bunny in the house again when Katie, my foster-bun, was adopted by FuzzyLove. I missed her so much that I didn't what to do--wait for another foster, or adopt some-bun myself. :?

So, I started looking around on PetFinder. I came across the pictures that Naturestee took of Jazzy's first litter and there was Baby Zappa. I quickly printed out the on-line application for the Sheboygan shelter, filled it out, and drove the forty minutes to the shelter. I made it there with one minute left before the shelter was supposed to close. The girls buzzed me in so I could get to the counter to say, "I need Baby Zappa when he is ready to go. Here is my application. Please don't tell Angela anything about this because I want this adoption to be a surprise." They were all so nice about my running in last-minute and letting me stay a few extra minutes to see my new baby bunny. 

Hewas still so small,that I almost started to have doubts about taking him. His baby-daddies were so pretty and there were a few new Angoras to consider. I visited him every weekend for about a month watching him fill-out and grow, andI realized Ihad made the right decision. My only problem was wondering how Patrick would take to another male in the house. :?As long as Patch could be the dominant, I could start my Dutch-train. 

The week prior to Zappa's speuter, I received a call from the Sheboygan shelter. I really thought something bad had happened to my new little guy. All they wanted to tell me was that Zappa developed into a _she _instead of a he. I was thrilled because there might be a better chance at bonding a trio with Zappa being a girl! Zappa was spayed on the last Monday of September, and came home that Wednesday.

As Naturestee said, I made sure I left enough time to stop for a visit at her house with Zappa. She was so surprised she actually shed tears of joy about her Baby Zappa going to a home she was familiar with. 

Thanks, Naturestee and Mr Stee, for fostering another one of my babies. You did a great job with nursing Zappa through her illness and her diagnosis.Ilook at her baby pictures, and am still in awe that I was able to watch her grow on your thread. She is stunning and a real delight to have in my house. I will wait a few weeks for hormones to calm down before introductions are made with Luna and Patch. Keep your fingers crossed that all goes well. 

myheart


----------



## BSAR (Oct 11, 2008)

She is very cute!! Odd that she had loppy ears when she was younger but doesn't now.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 11, 2008)

What an absolute doll!

Congrats!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww what a great story! You must be so delighted Angela!  And congratulations Myheart she is absolutely adorable! :hearts


----------



## myheart (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you Leaf and Michaela... she is sweet. Zappa is extra cuddly because of all of the doctoring that Naturestee and Mr Stee had to do with her sore little bottom. Naturestee told me that they carriedZappa around quite a bit with a warm cloth onher bottom because of the soreness she had from the undiagnosedsyphilis. So Zappa is very fond of being cuddledand smooched on. 

BSAR, I don't know what happened to her ears other than the possibility that the cartilage became strong enough to hold themselves straight. Her ears are broad like her baby-daddies, and she has a head-set more to the sides for the ears to lop, but they decided not to. Loppy or not, she is still a little honey, and I can't wait to introduce her to Patch and Luna. BTW... Zappa has already met Sunny. I will have to post those pictures soon.

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 11, 2008)

:inlove:
OMG she is adorable!!! I am sooo pleased that you have her, so we can watch her grow up. What an angel 

Jan


----------



## Boz (Oct 11, 2008)

So that's where Zappa went too! I'm so happy you got her. She looks like a happy bunny! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Zappa is really starting to let more of her personality shine!! She is turning into a tom-boy sort of girl --Very adventurous and willing to take risks no matter how many times grandma-cat swats at her. 

I took a few more pictures of her today during her first experience of the outside (I hope they turned out!). She had such a blast checking out everything inside the pen, that outside the pen started to look really interesting to her. I can't wait for the day she gets full run of the house. Talk about an adventure....:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 12, 2008)

What a gorgeous little girl, and a beautiful story! I'm sure she will be a wonderful addition to your home, as well as a new RO bunny fav! :biggrin2:

(Love her ears!! :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2008)

Aww that made me tear up. I am beyond thrilled she is with you. She couldn't get a better home.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 13, 2008)

Aww! Cute little "reverse lop"! Cute! 

I want a dutch... I only have room for two bunnies, though  Darn roommate...

It's more and more tempting everyday to kick him out and make his room into a bunny room lol j/k


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Cute little "reverse lop"! Cute!
> 
> I want a dutch... I only have room for two bunnies, though  Darn roommate...
> 
> It's more and more tempting everyday to kick him out and make his room into a bunny room lol j/k



I will have more room also once I get rid of the guy who lives with me. I could just tell him that I need the room for more bunnies vesus telling him he bothers the heck out of me . 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL! I would do that (as he does BOTHER THE HECK out of both of us...) but we're too nice... I have to say, all your dutchies are on my bunny-nabbing list lol


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 13, 2008)

You women are evil.  LOL.  ...

Congrats to you, myheart, for adding another sweetieheart to RO, ~ a Lucky lucky babe that was fostered by naturestee and her sweetie. Will be wonderful to watch ZappaGirl mature.

Nothing is more reassuring and calming when you become attached to a foster than to find out they are adopted by someone who will keep in touch with you.
They are so precious.

pssst, Toby, I heard about a 4. y.o. dutch in the system that needs a home. Don't give up hope on looking for women to live with!

softly Kiss yer newest little princess:jumpforjoy::rabbithop


----------



## Boz (Oct 14, 2008)

I have some pictures of Zappa when she was at the shelter still. She's so adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Oct 14, 2008)

Zappa is soooo cute!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 15, 2008)

SO JEALOUS!! Especially now that he's a she! But, if she had to go to anyone else, it would have to be you, myheart! Yay for dutches!


----------



## myheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you Boz for the great pictures of my little girl as a jail-bird!!! It is nice to see others were looking out for her when I wasn't able to be there. I wonder how many other Guardian Angels Zappa acquired during her stay...:hug1Each and every one deserves a big hug for keep her safe.

Now we have to work on getting the rest of Naturestee's babies adopted. I might eye that Sachmo up a bit more because she is now a he.... I'll have to see how the bonding goes.

Thanks for the compliment drunkenbunnyhugger.... I think she is very cutealso because she is so round. Her face and her butt are so round that she might have this "baby" look to her all of her life. Naturestee and I also talked about her hair.... It is so soft! Even though it is a medium length hair, it almost have that rex-softness to it. I also hope that sticks with her when she becomes an adult. Mmmmm... Soft and round.....Just the way a bunny should be!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

*myheart wrote:*


>


Just this one picture is my daily dose of cuteness! I can't take it! *head explodes from Zappa's awesome cuteness*


----------



## myheart (Oct 15, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> SO JEALOUS!! Especially now that he's a she! But, if she had to go to anyone else, it would have to be you, myheart! Yay for dutches!



I thought of you in particular when I received the call from the shelter about the gender fairy visiting little Zappa. After looking back at Naturestee's thread, I realized how much you were wanting Zappa to be a girl. It looks like you will have your hands full anyhow once you get your Flemmie after the recovery. Then I get to be jealous of you!!!! Then we will both have to post lots of pictures to keep each other happy and to see how each of our bunnies are doing. 

myheart


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 15, 2008)

This is such an awesome story :hearts! I'm so happy for you and Zappa both! And Naturestee as well, how cool is it that you know one of the babies that you nursed back to health will have a really cushy spoiled life!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 15, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > SO JEALOUS!! Especially now that he's a she! But, if she had to go to anyone else, it would have to be you, myheart! Yay for dutches!
> ...



heehee, yeah, I wanted her to be a girl to be a friend for Benjamin. But, the bf has his heart set on a flemmie and is biased against dutches because Tony's so mean to Benjamin. He wouldn't agree with me on getting Zappa anyway, even if we knew she was a girl. I'm excited for a flemmie, especially a big silly one with gray fur that reminds me of gentlegiants' Ben and Big Mama, so I can't wait for her to get better! It's hard not getting too excited because we're not sure she and Ben will get along, but I can't wait!! We can all live out our dreams of having one of every color of every breed here on RO!
:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Oct 19, 2008)

I am finally taking the time to get Zappa's outside pictures posted!!! Sometimes I feel like such a bad bunny-mom because I don't post enough pictures to keep up the bragging rights to have such a cute bunny as a member of the family. :?

Zappa as a sunny-bunny....





Nom-nom-nom...nibbly leafage....






Look Mommy... making all gone....






No more nibbly leafages...?!!






I disapprove of not having enough sunshine....!!!






Looks like another sunny day today, so we might have to take another venture outside. Zappa really has the moves when it comes to binkies. Doubt I will get any pictures of them though because she is _fast_. I am not used to a bunny who doesn't act like a little slug soaking up the sunshine throughout the day....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 19, 2008)

TOO CUTE! I wish I had more room for more bunnies! I'd bunny-nab your whole Dutch herd! I demand more pictures! lol

:stikpoke


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2008)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 20, 2008)

Awww, look at the little girl enjoying the sunshine. 
Both Shadow and Jester love munching on the leaves that have blown off - looks like Zappa has a taste for them, too 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Oct 20, 2008)

Zappa really has taken to the outdoors!! She is so busy inside the exercise pen, that lately she seems to think the area outside of the pen is more interesting. She always has her nose pressed through the wires of the pen and periscoping to see what she could get into if she gets her chance to escape. :?I have been thinking of late that I should really pick up a third ex-pen for an expanded running area. Zappa and Patrick will love it, but Luna might stick closer to me than ever, which wouldn't be all _that _bad. 

I have also been thinking about collecting dried nibbly leaves to give as treats over the winter months. It is always fun to open up a leaf-bag... the smell of Autumn is so strong, and the memories of the trees changing colors just flood the mind. 

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2008)

Look at my widdle girl!:bunnyheart

My buns don't really care about dried leaves. I gave them a cardboard box full of them to play in last fall and they really didn't pay much attention.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

How is Zappa? She is a little ray of sunshine for me.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this!! :shock:

I am SO happy for you and Zappa.... It's so great that she has such a brilliant home, AND that Angela can see her still as well!

She looks so grown up now too! Although she does still have that adorable 'baby face' look about her... Kicking myself for not bunnynapping soon enough! 

Can't wait for more pics! :nod


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I can't believe I missed this!! :shock:
> 
> I am SO happy for you and Zappa.... It's so great that she has such a brilliant home, AND that Angela can see her still as well!
> 
> ...



Yes, as much as I still miss my little Katie and her Princess ways, Zappa is much more of a tom-boy. She loves to cuddle, but that girl needs some binky room. 

Distance is getting to be a real problem in the bunny-nabbing business, isn't it...LOL

Zappa is bigger, but she is still so small. I really don't think she will even make to Jazzy's size, and she is not a big rabbit by any means. Jazzy's second litter is much bigger and a month younger. Zappa did have a tough beginning...

Uhmmm... Pictures... I do have new ones on the digital card.... Illusion and I had that discussion about becoming a bit lazy with that. I will get some on this weekend for sure, because the weather is starting to change for the worse and these pics were taken outside on the last sunny day I could take her out on.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2008)

Mawhahahahaha!!!!! Pictures!!!! Oh my gosh, I have pictures of my lil' Zappa girl. I never even downloaded all of the pictures from October 12th. So I will start with those for tonight. When I am done posting all of the pictures I have of Zappa, every one who asked for pictures will have such a cuteness overload, they not be able to finish their usual rounds on RO.

How about a periscope to start with....?










I disapprove of picture taking time...






Love me for my cuteness....!!





















Another periscope because we all know there is something better on the other side of the fence....






Last of all.... Washer-bunny. At least she remained sitting up for this wash session. Her butt is so round she usually starts falling over before she is done. 






Okay, so that pretty much covers October 12th between my previous picture post and this one. Had enough yet...?!! I hope not, because the pictures from last weekendget even cuter. Hopefully, I will get the chance to post those pics tomorrow, and then I will have another post after that for some other miscellaneous pics...:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 24, 2008)

She really is a total sweetheart. She looks like butter wouldn't melt in that innocent little mouth .

And of course we haven't had enough yet!!!!! 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

I just want to say, to all those that love me..... It's been nice knowing you all.... If you miss me, you can all blame myheart, because....


SHE KILLED ME WITH CUTENESS!!!!


It must be a crime to post pictures that cute!!! :shock: 

Seriously though, Zappa is one of THE most adorable bunnies ever.. She seems so happy as well. It's lovely to see. And I fear for my immune system and more pictures that you may post, I can't take any more cuteness overload infection!! 

:faint::faint::faint::faint:


:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2008)

You make me laugh mouse_chalk!!!!:biggrin2:

I am not sure if there is an antidote to Cuteness-Overload disease, but I think you will pull through well enough. 

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> You make me laugh mouse_chalk!!!!:biggrin2:
> 
> I am not sure if there is an antidote to Cuteness-Overload disease, but I think you will pull through well enough.
> 
> myheart


The only antidote is pictures....mooooore pictures!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 25, 2008)

What is this cuteness overload you speak of?

*looks at pictures*

...

*head explodes*

:faint:


----------



## myheart (Oct 26, 2008)

So today was supposed to be cloudy and rainy, as the weather man said, but the sun is shining with a bit of an October breeze. My plans for the day had been changed last night because of the impending bad weather, so now I am stuck at home cleaning with the sun shining. :?

Instead of cleaning, I think I will start my day with posting some Zappa cuteness!!!! That will be enough to cheer up anyone's day! :biggrin2:

It was rather windy by mid-afternoon on the 19th of October, so here is Zappa showing her disapproval of being taken from the house and thrown out into the October wind....







"I'm ignoring you" butt pictures...











Bask in my cuteness....
















Zappa close-up...











"Oohhhh, what a night last night..."






"All better now... The head-rub did wonders! I'm still so cute..."






Finally, Baby Zappa coming down from a periscope.... too cute 






So that covers Zappa's adventures for the 19th of October.... 

Now that the sun is shining, I will have to see how the weather is in an hour or two to see if we will be able to get outside again. I know Patch and Luna are due for a little fresh air also. Ahhhhh, nothing in the world like sunny-bunnies enjoying the outdoors!!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I disapprove of picture taking time...


This picture is just too sweet! She has such an adorable face with poofy cheeks! eee!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 5, 2008)

She is so cute! And big!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Were you going to have Zappa bond (or try to) with Luna and Patrick? 

I remember you saying you liked dwarfs (I think). 
Dwarf with Dutch markings (kind of!) Sorry, I saw this picture and thought of your babies 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11816627


----------



## Illusion (Nov 7, 2008)

Jakey and I think she's adorable, but shhhh don't tell the other buns.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

Am I the only one who wants to bunnynap Zappa?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Am I the only one who wants to bunnynap Zappa?


Oh no, you are not alone  I want the whole dutch collection, though


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

Zappa is adorable. Her little face is so round and cheruby, I just want to smoosh her cheeks!


----------



## myheart (Nov 10, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Zappa is adorable. Her little face is so round and cheruby, I just want to smoosh her cheeks!



LOL... It's not just her face that is round. You should see her behinder... She seems to be more weeble-wobbley. I think Zappa is growing, but not putting on a ton of weight or anything. She is justreally taking on her baby-daddies' shape versus her mama's slender/sleek rabbit shape. 

Her bonding is going slow so far. The sessions start out great with grooming and hanging out, then she remembers that she wants to be the dominant. I am able to tell that she wants to be with Patch and Luna, but she isn't willing to take the "low man on the totem pole" status. Starting to think about the car-ride possibility to keep her guessing about what to do.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jan 10, 2009)

Guess what kind of pictures I took today....!!!!

Say "Hello" to my new trio!!!! :biggrin2: (Zappa was laying right next to Luna prior to my turning the light on to take the few pics I did get.)





















This next pic is very special to me because Luna and Zappa have not been seeing eye-to-eye on who gets to be the dominant. Have they worked out their differences?!






I had such a difficult time getting the pics because they all picked the tightest place in bunny play-land to settle in. I had to stand on the chair to get a few of the pics to show that, yes, they are all sitting together. My heart just burst when I saw them chilling together. I was sooooo excited!!!! I hope to post so many more pics of all three bunners hangin' out together and also more pics of Zappa alone. 

Just a little note to anyone who was interested in baby Zappa when she was in foster and at the shelter... Yes, her coat is a bit longer than a rex coat, but it is still so soft making me think that she did get the rex gene for soft hair. Sorry, just needed to rub that in...

myheart


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh how I love seeing pictures of trios.....so cute.

I'm so glad that they've bonded.....they're just adorable together...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2009)

EEE!!! Look at my little baby! Wow, she does look a lot bigger than Satchmo and B.B. Wonder why?

I knew I should have called you when I got home! I wasn't sure if you'd still be up, but I was really excited about your message!

Now you just need a chocolate, a black, and a harlequin for the perfect set of Dutch!

I really need to come up to visit and cuddle all the buns.


----------



## Boz (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww! They are all so cute! Zappa's cuteness was way too much! :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 10, 2009)

Aww! Zappa cuteness!  Your little Dutchy train is growing!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 10, 2009)

No wonder you are excited - they look so adorable together. And Luna and Zappa seem quite content to be next to each other, too - long may it last.

I love your Dutchies (hey, I love all Dutchies, - hmmm, I love all bunnies )

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks all for the compliments!!! :biggrin2:The bonding took a bit longer than expected because of Zappa's spay/hormones and because, I think, she was used to being "top bun" in the cage at the shelter. Zappa had three of her siblings housed with her and they were all behaving, so it wasn't too apparent that Zappa had the situation under control. Zappa wanted very much to cuddle with Patch and Luna, but didn't want to accept the low-man-on-the-totem-pole status. We all just had to wait long enough for her to grow up and get over her hormones. 

I tried to tell you Naturestee thatZappa was big-er. It was amazing to see the difference in her personality from being at your house to being housed at the shelter for a month prior to my taking her. That shelter atmosphere, no matter how good the care, really takes something out of those animals. Now it is easy to see how B.B. and Satchmo could be so "stunted" without the room to grow and develop physically and mentally.

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 11, 2009)

Much happiness to your Trio of dutches. They are lucky buns to live with you AND have each other...for trouble or snuggles. Great news on the bonding, myheart! :hearts:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2009)

What an adorable family! It warms my heart to see them all snuggling together like that. :heartbeat:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

I am sorry but those pictures made me cry. Oh I am so happy for you!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

Dutchies are sooo cute. I'm so glad it's working out with the three of them!


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

Argggg....!!! The forum doesn't want me to post...!!!!:X


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

Deleted those other post for you.


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay.... This time I will not use the spell check, as I think that is whatmake the forum eatmy responses.

I ended up getting a few more pictures of the kids cuddled together. I am always so surprised to see this when it does happen that I _have_ to get my camera to have proof that they really are sitting and hanging out together.

This picture I took last night. The bunners seem to know what time it is and head off to the bunny-room to wait for greens. While they are in the bunny-room, I rushed to get Andy Allen out to play and clean his things up. I was on my way to get Andy some pellets when I saw this:







Patrick was all flopped out with his harem.  Luna hadn't been feeling well all weekend, so she wanted to be separate from them, but still have contact. It still made an awsome sight to see my babies all together.

This picture I took this morning before heading off to work. The kids weren't out of their cages twenty minutes, having raided each other cages for left over greens and pellets, when they decided it was time to take a break together. I call this pic, "Zappa Sandwich." 






In one of my other responses that didn't post, I was responding to JadeIcing saying that the pics had brought tears to her. Let me tell you, I was in tears myself when I saw them all cuddled together. I had toleave a message onNaturestee's phoneto let her know the good news. After all of the time and energy she put into making Luna and Zappa healthy, I feel part of them still belong to her. The only thing that would have made me happier would have been if Naturestee were there to witness the cuddle-event herself. I am sure she would have been crying tears of joy with me. 

Ahhh... my little trio... I think I will wait a little while before investigating a chocolate, black, or harlequin Dutch to round out my train. :?

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 12, 2009)

These pictures just melt me! Had to smile at Patrick in the first one though - he does kinda look like the 'Lord' with his adoring ladies - and looks like he is loving it . Just awesome!!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jan 12, 2009)

Yay! The pictures! I just love the first one. Patrick's expression is like he's asking permission or something. "Mama, I can has harem?"

:inlove:


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> These pictures just melt me! Had to smile at Patrick in the first one though - he does kinda look like the 'Lord' with his adoring ladies - and looks like he is loving it . Just awesome!!
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan. I melted also when I was about to set foot in the room. I changed direction instantly and headed for the camera. It was too special of a moment to think of passing it up to rush through cleaning cages. I was surprised they let me turn the ceiling light on without them moving. Normally I just have a lamp on for mood lighting to help them wind downfor snacks and bedtime. Then the camera flash... I thought somebun would get startled and disturb the moment. They must have been tired. 

And as Naturestee says, "Patrick is just Patrick." There are others like himout there, I know, but this little man stole my heart at the shelter and hasn't given it back yet.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Yay! The pictures! I just love the first one. Patrick's expression is like he's asking permission or something. "Mama, I can has harem?"
> 
> :inlove:



Actually, I think his expression is more like, "It's about time...!!!" His only problem is catching one of them for some full-body huggin'. Zappa has taken up being able to get out of clutches as well as Luna. I think the poor little guy gets more frustrated now than he did before with just trying to catch Luna.:?I might have to find a little girl for him that would be an easier catch when he is feeling frisky...

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 12, 2009)

Sigh..... melts your heart to see these lucky kids. What a happy train you have (started) or wish to photograph as they trio-link in bliss. Absolutely, so sweet photos of duos, trios, make you teary-eyed. tf


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2009)

Zappa has the most beautiful eyes! 

Luna is my girl! She's just really taken to being a part of the harem and life as a spoiled house bunny! I love her so much!

Patrick is definitely happy! 

Is Luna having teeth trouble again? poor girl


----------



## myheart (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Zappa has the most beautiful eyes!
> 
> Luna is my girl! She's just really taken to being a part of the harem and life as a spoiled house bunny! I love her so much!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bo B!! Naturestee and I were talking about Zappa and her "roundness." She is round all over, including the shape of her eyes. She really does take after her baby-daddies. As much asZappa and Luna did not see eye-to-eye during bonding, I see them cuddled together more often than not. 

Poor Patrick has double-duty pleasing his girls. This morning I saw Luna and Zappa come to a complete stop in front of Patrick, and the poor little guy had to groom them both. I have a picture of his efforts to please them, but have not loaded them onto Photobucket as of yet.... very busy day....

Luna is having much more serious trouble than teeth. I am going to post something in the Infirmiry about her situation so that maybe I could get some feedback from Randy or others familiar with kidney stones. 

I took Luna Belle to the vet today because she had a really bad bout with stasis this past week/weekend. After I described everything that happened, Dr. Travis took an abdominal x-ray and discovered that Luna has kidney stones in both kidneys. They are of a calcium composition, so we have to eliminate as much calcium from her diet as possible. He said that if they were in her bladder, there would be no problem removing them, but the kidneys are a different story. We will have to try to wait them out to see if she will be able to pass them. That is probably why she went into stasis in the first place, she was hurting over trying to pass a stone.

Please send good vibes to my little girl so we will be able to dissolve or eliminate as many of those stones as possible!!!! ray:

myheart


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG where have I been? Do you know how incredibly jealous I am that you have a dutch threesome before me?! I have some catching up to do! 

Im so sorry to hear about Luna. I will ask my friends who are into natural healing. I know there is something you can put in their water that balances out calcium in the system. What about cranberry as well? Will that help? Maybe put some in her water or look for natural chewable cranberry vitamins?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, no! Poor Luna! We're sending healing vibes your way!  Will has had kidney stones in the past, so he knows her pain! :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh no! My Luna! I'll for sure be praying for her! That poor thing! 

This is GREAT info on lowering calcium for bunnies. 

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-5/calcium.html


----------



## myheart (Jan 14, 2009)

I had to post some more pictures of the kids hanging out... 

I took these pictures Monday morning. By this time, Luna had come out of her stasis and was ready to go. Both her and Zappa were cruisingaround the bunny-room, when they both met up with Patrick at the same time. Amazingly, both girls sat still in front of him waiting for grooming. Poor little guy has double duty now to keep both girls happy. :?

Groom-time...






Excuse me...I'm busy...






Are you still there?!!!!






Patrick is such a little gentleman being so attentative to his girls. He really is a good hus-bun. Zappa is learning to share and understand that sometimesage comes before her cute roundness. I think she is also learning by example from Patch and Luna. I just hope they only showher thegood things...:?

I was so thrilled that morning to see Luna acting like nothing had been wrong with her that past weekend. She was so eager to have breakfast and get groomed. She absolutely warmed my heart. :hearts

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2009)

Lol! Looks like poor Patrick is asking for help in grooming his ladies in this one .

I read about Luna's problems in the infirmary . Just to let you know she is in my prayers. Glad to hear that she seems a lot better.

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks so much LuvaBun for the prayers and good thoughts for Luna's health. That means so much to me to know that there are so many forum memeber who love Luna about as much as I do. She has really blossomed since her arrival almost a year ago.

I agree with you thoughts on that picture. I don't think I will be surprised if any of the pics with Patrick make it into a caption contest because he just has the look about him. He is such a hunny-bunny!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Who would have thought that keeping a harem would be so much work and no play?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2009)

Those girls sure are slave drivers! Poor Patrick, it must be terrible.

Edit: And I'll say it again, boy did Zappa get big! Satchmo and B.B. are so much smaller than her. Although the second litter is also showing a mix of big and little buns too so maybe it's just from the mixed genes?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL Do they ever groom HIM?!


----------



## myheart (Jan 21, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL Do they ever groom HIM?!


Bo B, actuallyI caught both girls grooming on Patrick today. I didn't have enough time to grab the camera though... :?He looked very satisfied with the situation with his dreamy eyes all glazed over.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Aww! Cute little Patrick! I bet he was in heaven!


----------



## myheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish I were at home on my laptop so I could tell you when I took these pictures. It would give a bit more reference on how Luna was feeling at the time, although she has been doing very well since this past Saturday. She has been very excited to eat (always a good sign) and hanging out with Patrick in the sun, and then with Zappa later in the evening. Always in the morning and at bed-time, I find them clustered together waiting for snacks... 

This post will be with Luna in the middle. I know pictures may look the same, but sometimes they sit still long enough for me to get a few different angles. 



























I think Luna was very content to be in the middle. Itseemed like Patrick and Zappa were on guard because they were on the ends keeping watch over Luna. Such a treat for Luna to relax for once. 

I do find that even though they are all doing well as a trio bond, they still tend to hang out in pairs. Will I need to find a fourth bunner to make sure no one is the "odd man out"? Maybe some one with larger bond groups could let me know if this is the way they are, or if trios are just awkward and usually end up as quads to make sure all are happy.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jan 22, 2009)

I also have a few more pics of Zappa in the middle. Actually, I think Patrick and Luna were cuddling and Zappa decided to squeeze herself in. You able to see from some of the angles that Zappa is really trying to fit in between Patch and Luna.






Zappa says, "Hide me... it's the flashy thing!"
















My Dutch trio from the top view.






It is almost a good thing that Zappa's round butt was sticking out...hehe... or they would never have been able to get there noses that close together.

I have yet to see Patrick in the middle, but when I do, you bet there will be pictures!! 

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2009)

Love the pictures! Glad to hear that Patrick does get his share of being groomed .

I don't have experience with trios, so I don't know if adding a 4th is a good bet or not. But, purely on a selfish note, I'd love to see another Dutchie added to your train 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jan 22, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> ... But, purely on a selfish note, I'd love to see another Dutchie added to your train
> 
> Jan



Wouldn't it be nice though.... :biggrin2:

It is so fun at snack time the way all three bunners come rushing up to me. I am in seventh heaven when that happens!!! But imagine a whole herd of Dutchies at snack time.... :shock:onder:anic::biggrin2:

:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2009)

Dutchie herd!:shock: Want!!!

Should I let you know if I see a girl Dutch at the shelter?

Honestly thought I think they'll be fine with just the three of them. They haven't really been bonded for that long, I bet the dynamics will change a bit. Especially since Zappa really is still a baby, despite her huge padonkadonk.

At the shelter we have two trios right now- three of my babies and three tort colored mixed breed girls. The girls are funny because they'll all cram into the litterbox together for a snuggle. Overflow of bunnies!

Odd thought- is Patrick ever in the middle of the group? Patrick and Luna might be first loves but it sounds like Zappa really likes Luna too.


----------



## myheart (Jan 22, 2009)

Naturestee, I wish you could be there for snack time. Even Luna gets all crazy wanting snacks. Not sure if she is just feeding off of the excitement of the moment, but she sure is disappointed to get her snacks last at night. It almost seems like she gets sad because I put Patch and Zappa to bed with salads and she has run of the bunny-room until her house is ready with salad. The look on her face almost says, "Mom, you forgot me!!!" I always tell her that I save the best for last, even though I don't want her sneaking into the other cages to get pellets or various greens we are cutting out of her diet.

I keep forgetting that Zappa is only six months old!! :shock:She is always following Patrick around when she thinks something good will come of it (snacks), or laying with either Patch or Luna. Lately though, I have seen her hanging around Andy's condo. I think she is smitten with him. That is why I kind of wonder about a quad instead of a trio. Zappa seems to be the odd-one-out for much of the day because Patch and Luna have such a strong bond. But I just don't think I could have another tortie Dutch running (racing) around. I would never know who would be doing what, and sometimes it is difficult enough to tell Luna and Zappa apart.

It would be fun to bring Zappa along in February so you could experience her roundness. She isn't fat...just fluffy. :?

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL I know she's not fat, she'd doesn't look it. But she still has a big round padonkadonk! 

Bring her if you want, I certainly won't mind.:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Jan 22, 2009)

I will try to bring her in April for the following dental appointment. I think thisappointment will be all about Luna at this time. 

Besides, you would have to promise not to cry like the last time I brought Zappa over... 

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey hey hey! No fair pulling that on me!

:disgust:

Extenuating circumstances, ya know?


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2009)

Awwwww! That is soo adorable! :inlove: I can't get over the cuteness! :thud:


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Awwwww! That is soo adorable! :inlove: I can't get over the cuteness! :thud:



Thanks Boz. I really wish you could see Zappa in person againbecause I know you used to visit her at the shelter. She is still as round, cute, and soft as before. She was busy today doing some sort of strange head binkies in the bunny-room as she was trying to make her way into the living room. Zappa is really starting to mellow out...Patrick has that affect on other bunners. (lol)

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

Time to post some cute pics of the kids again...!!! I love this part because it just melts my heart when I get to see them snuggled up and I have the evidence on "film".

Ready for some Zappa cuteness?











Poor Patrick was such a sleepy boy, but I think nap-time was over for Zappa. Ahhh, the younger generation. 






Teehee.... Zappa looks so fat when she flops. Mmmmm... round bunny alert. 






Zappa and Luna together... Tell them apart on first glance --- I dare you... :?






And finally... the trio... Luna had poked her head up to see what was going on...






...but decided it was nothing important. Only mom being annoying again.






I have missed a couple of occasions of getting pics of Patch in the middle because I was rushing off to work. I am not sure how it happened, but one morning I caught Luna at his head end and Zappa at his back end and he was laying perpendicular to them both. Does that make sense? Anyhow, they looked like the letter I. Someday I will get pics of him in the middle enjoying the comforts and warmth of his lady-friends. 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Zappa and Luna together... Tell them apart on first glance --- I dare you... :?






Easy peasy! Zappa is in the back!


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!



I've thought about it, but not sure if they would sit still long enough for a posed pic with hearts and flowers. I would almost have to wait for them to be all sleepy to sneak some valentines stuff in around them.

I see no one has entered the contest yet...:?. Maybe my fur-kids would be too much competition... 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Soooo make sure the area is clean and add words. Your guys dont need the extra!


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

JadeIcing, you are right. Zappa is the one in the back. But I don't know how many times I walk past them and have to _really _look at them to decide who is doing what. It should be easy to do, but seriously I surprise myself when I am about to talk to Zappa and it is actually Luna, or vice versa. :?

No more bunners who look similar... it'll drive me nuts. :?The only thing is that Zappa has taken a shine to my foster boy Andy Allen who is a tortie Dutch very similar to Patrick in his coat markings. They have not been officially introduced, but definitely check each other out through the bars of Andy's condo. Zappa is also kind enough to leave some marking poo's for him.

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Why is he a foster?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2009)

:yeahthat::biggrin2:

Aww, poor Patrick does look all tired out - he's been grooming his ladies too much 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Why is he a foster?



Patrick is still the king of his domain!!!! I would take in all the girls he could handle, but I could never bruise his ego by letting another boytake overhis territory or his women. 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Aww, poor Patrick does look all tired out - he's been grooming his ladies too much
> 
> Jan



Sometimes he does tend to show his age... can't forget he is getting to be a little grandpa bunner.Napping just happened tobecome one of his most favorite hobbies aside from giving full-body hugs.:?

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

I can tell my girls apart!:biggrin2:

Zappa has the fat head.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can tell Luna Zappa apart! I look at their colors  How old are all of your buns? I know Zappa is pretty young... How old is Gramps?


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I can tell my girls apart!:biggrin2:
> 
> Zappa has the fat head.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



I'm telling her you said that!!!! :shock:

k~ Patrick is going on seven years this spring, if he isn't seven already (he was a stray at the GB shelter). 

Luna will be about five this March (her gottchya day). Not really sure of her age, so she could be closer to Patch's age because she is starting to turn alittle grey.

Zappa was born on July 3, so she is almost seven months old. (I know...Zappa was an impulse adoption because I was so hurting about my foster girl Katie being adopted).

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Feb 2, 2009)

They are so Cute!! Good job on the bonding


----------



## myheart (Feb 2, 2009)

*Illusion wrote: *


> They are so Cute!! Good job on the bonding



Thanks so much!!! It is so good to see you on-line again. I will be watching for new pics of your (_my_) fur-kids. Please update your blog when you have the chance....

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Feb 2, 2009)

Your Welcome, good to see you too! Lol Will Do


----------



## Illusion (Feb 3, 2009)

you should have two pm's, not sure if the notification is working for you, just letting you know.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I can tell Luna Zappa apart! I look at their colors  How old are all of your buns? I know Zappa is pretty young... How old is *Gramps?*


POOR LUNA! Meanie! She's a sweetheart and not a day over 2......


----------



## myheart (Feb 3, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can tell Luna Zappa apart! I look at their colors  How old are all of your buns? I know Zappa is pretty young... How old is *Gramps?*
> ...


Bo, I think k~ may have been referring to Patrick, who is, by the way, a little Gramps with lot's o' moves... . LOL!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...


I was referring to Patrick.  I know Luna isn't too old. Still, Patrick is a little cradle-robber!


----------



## myheart (Feb 3, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I was referring to Patrick.  I know Luna isn't too old. Still, Patrick is a little cradle-robber!



Oh yeah!!! The Patch-man like 'em round, plump, and young!!!

Well, actually I don't think it matters much as long as he is able to catch 'em. :wiggle

myheart

(still can't find the confused smiley )


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> ...



OOPS! that will teach me to scan the threads LOL! 

Poor Patrick, he has that middle aged girl half his age thing goin on huh?

He's a hottie tho..... Clover told me!


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2009)

As promised, I finally have a few pics of Patrick enjoying the comforts of his ladies surrounding him. He looks like he is in Heaven....

















"It don't get much better than this...," says Patrick with a sigh.

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh wow. Look at his little cheeks squished into the carpet! Could he be any happier?


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oh wow. Look at his little cheeks squished into the carpet! Could he be any happier?



I am always amazed at how he affects others around him. This is the perfect pace in his world, and he always seems to manage to get everybun around him to join in. 

Makes me almost feel sorry for baby Zappa. She is going to be (acting) old before her time....LOL

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 9, 2009)

That pic made me giggle! Such lovey bunnies so happy with each other. It truly warms the heart, and Patrick is totally in 7th heaven with his ladies.


----------



## cmh9023 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi myheart,

I thought baby Zappa might like to see some pictures of her mom with her new boyfriend! She was spayed today so NO MORE BABIES! She also had her teeth filed and was told she needs to go on a diet so, all in all, not a great day She's not feeling very well right now, but she said to tell Zappa she's doing fine and is glad she's got a wonderful home with two matching friends! 

oops...I thought I made these smaller...sorry!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it wierd that I'm happy she's fat instead of skinny? Not surprising since I doubt she's been out of her cage to play since I brought her back to the shelter in October. Rotten about the molars though. 

I love that first picture, by the way. Button looks like he's protecting her and she's hiding behind him.:coolness:


----------



## cmh9023 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, I'll send you a PM so as not to highjack myheart's thread


----------



## myheart (Feb 10, 2009)

Awe, look at Jazzy and Button!!! Too sweet for words! Are you keeping Jazzy's name, or have you changed it already? 

Jazzy does look nice being all filled out. She is so sleek and shiny now! I thought is was just Zappa's baby-daddies who gave her the roundness she sports. Jazzy actually might have given her a little shape also. I was watching Zappa groom herself today and thought about how glad I am that her back feet are so big otherwise she would weeble-wobble all over while trying tokeep her face clean.

Jazzy'sconfidence level must be soaring with her new husbun to take care of her. I know Naturestee did a lot of work with her to get her feeling comfortable cominig up to a person. Now Jazzy will have her big, brave Button to keep situations safe for her. Too cool!!! Congrats on a bond made in Heaven! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> I was watching Zappa groom herself today and thought about how glad I am that her back feet are so big otherwise she would weeble-wobble all over while trying tokeep her face clean.


There's an image that makes me giggle! I can't giggle too loud right now, though, because I am in a college computer class. h34r2


----------



## myheart (Feb 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was watching Zappa groom herself today and thought about how glad I am that her back feet are so big otherwise she would weeble-wobble all over while trying tokeep her face clean.
> ...


At least you are getting your money's worth of computer lab-use....:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

For $300+, I better be! :grumpy: This class is three hours of nothing but how to use Windows XP, Microsoft Word, Power Point, etc. Basically just Microsoft Office. I need pictures of your Dutch herd to keep me from going insane! You keep me alive with the cuteness!


----------



## myheart (Feb 12, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> ...I was watching Zappa groom herself today and thought about how glad I am that her back feet are so big otherwise she would weeble-wobble all over while trying tokeep her face clean. ...



I took a few pictures of Zappa the other day. I was trying to get shots of her that would show off her voluptuous figure. Not sure if these work, but one does get a sense that she is a mix because she is so round and bigger than Patch and Luna.

Showing off her honkin' ears. It is amazing they didn't stay lopped...






This is the way I catch her sitting quite often: rolledback to sit flat on her butt with her front paws off of the floor. I think she was going to groom herself in this pic, so sheneeds those big stabilizer feet of hers so she doesn't weeble-wobble.






Zappa sitting ever so sweetly for a picture... 






Zappa really is quite the character. She really loves to hang with Patch and Luna. Another few months and she will be going in for her one-year check up, believe it or not. And I knew her when she was just a bouncy baby bunner...

myheart


----------



## myheart (Mar 10, 2009)

I realized I haven't posted any pics for a while. I don't have anything real recent because I have been busywith a few more work-hoursand getting wound up for spring-cleaning and getting "things" moved out ofmy house.

These couple of pics were taken a few weeks ago (the timothy tunnel is still in one piece ). I think I was trying to get a pic of my Dutch-train, ina disarrayedorder, but Zappa didn't trust my sneeking up behind her to get pics. 






Look at Luna's face...she almost looks grumpy, hehe. And Zappa's round butt... Kind of glad it isn't Luna carrying the junk in her trunk anymore. 






Luna must have become mad about the picture taking, or decided to leave for snacks. Patrick is always happy to have Zappa around, even if she won't sit still long enough for his huggin'.






I know there aren't that many pics to post. I have almost captured pics of an actual train, but of course, I wasn't fast enough with the camera. Usually they sit in a clustered bunch with Luna overseeing all. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Boz (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww myheart they are so cute! Are they all living together yet?

cmh9023 - omg it's Jazzy! Poor girl was at the shelter so long and she went through so much! She was due for a new and loving home!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL! Luna's expression is priceless. Such beauties, they are!

Jan


----------



## myheart (Mar 11, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> LOL! Luna's expression is priceless. Such beauties, they are!
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan. They are really neat to watch when they decide to hang out together. It make me say, "Awe..." every single time. I couldn't imagine my householdwithout bunnies. It is so fun to be downstairs and hear bunny feet galloping across the floor upstairs. Makes me smile .... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 11, 2009)

Huggy Bunnies!!!! So so sweet!


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally have a few more pics to post!!!

Ahhhh.... spring is in the air, and Mr. Patrick knows it! He has been all over Luna of late huggin' her up from head to hiney. Poor girly... I feel so bad for her because of the kidney stones. It is not as though Patrick does not make advances to Zappa, but Luna is so much easier to catch and she is Patch's first love.

Anyhow, a few pics of Patrick and his harem...

The scene: Patrick enjoying some sunshine and the girls are relaxing after their noon salad. The only problem is that Patrick looks like he has something on his mind...






Patrick saying, "Back off!!! These are my girls!!!" (Notice Zappa all relaxed with back leg sprawled out behind her)






Patrick saying, "Hey ladies, what's your sign...? er... Come here often...? ummm... What are a couple of nice looking girls like you doing in a place like this....?" 

(The guy has moves, what can I say?!!!! )






Patrick picks his target, unfortunately it is Miss Luna Belle again, and heads her off at the pass. 

Meanwhile... Baby Zappa seems to be completely unaffected by the whole affair as she has not changed her position from the first scene set-up.:coolness:






I hope you all enjoy these couple of pics. I took some more today, and was able to catch Zappa being such a little goof, as only Zappa can be. I can't wait to post them!!! The pics still need to be downloaded and re-sized, so watch for them later this week. 

Ahhh... signs of spring include circles and hums from your favorite guy!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely pics, as always.

Have to smile at Zappa - totally unphased by the Patrick/Luna goings on. As long as she can chill, why should she care? .

Look forward to her 'goofy' photos 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Zappa is probably relaxing more! She knows that Patrick is preoccupied harassing Luna, so why should she worry? lol


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Zappa is probably relaxing more! She knows that Patrick is preoccupied harassing Luna, so why should she worry? lol



Personally, I think it is just Zappa being Zappa. She seems like she is in her own little world sometimes because she has a more dominant personality and does her own thing most of the time.

Besides, Zappa's younger, faster, and knows that Patrick will lose interest in her quickly enough. I also think it is her longer rex fur and roundness that prevents Patrick from getting a decent hugging grip on her. (I wish all of you could feel her fur!!! It's like plushy velvet... )

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2009)

myheart, you babies are so cute. I'd give anything to have trio. I bet you just love watching then interact with each other.

Look forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, Jan and Susan. 

It really is fun to watch the dynamics of a trio versus a pair-bond. When it's nap-time or feeding time for a pair, it just happens. But with a trio, there is this energy that bounces between them all. Actually, I think Zappa and Patrick feed off of Luna's energy. Even with Luna being as sick as she is, she is the silliest bunner I have ever seen. :biggrin2:I will have to take video of her when it is time to get up in the morning or when it is feeding time at the zoo. She is just full of wild crazy fun binkies and racing about like a mad-rabbit. Poor Zappa has learned so much from Luna, that I think she waits for cues from Luna as the signal that something good is coming her way. Just too silly for words...LOL 

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 25, 2009)

Oooooo Can I use this one for a Caption Contest?


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

Elf Mommy, if you would like to use this pic of the kids, you are more than welcome to. All of the pics in my blogs are still there right from day one. My photobucket account has to be at least twenty pages long because I don't want people to go through my blogs wondering what all the ooo's and ahhh's are about because I deleted the pics. That really deminishes the fun of reading the bunny-blogs. So, anyhow, what I'm getting at is that you are welcome to use any pic from any blog of mine because they are all still there. 

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL at Zappa! And Patrick is such a dirty old man. He really looks it in those pics!

Anyone seen Cabaret? ... two ladies... and I'm the only man, ja!:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Mar 26, 2009)

As promised, I now have the pics ready to post from earlier this week. Again, they are a series of shots that Baby Zappa seems to steal from Patch and Luna....

Patrick and Luna taking a little snooze together...







Me and my Hunny are just chillin'.... 






Baby Zappa...."Hey!!!! What's goin' on over there?!!! Wait for me....!!!!"

Patrick..."Geesh...It's that darn kid again!!! If it weren't bad enough with the flashy-thing, now the kid is gonna interrupt nap-time."






"Ahem.... testing one, two, three.... I'm almost ready for the flashy-thing..."






"Let me strike a pose..."











"Here, I'll turn a bit to match the 'old folks'."






"You are getting my good side, right?!!"






"Okay, one more because I knows I is so darn cute, and my public adores me!!!!






Well, those are my cute pics I was able to get. Baby Zappa really has some timing to her. I saw her interest peaked when I lay down on the floor to get to Patch and Luna's level to get the straight-on pics. Before I knew it, Zappa was making her way under the curtain to see what was going on. I should have used the burst feature for that because it was like a full-blown "TA-DA" moment for her. 

Nothing like a curious bunner to make a picturetaking session worth while with extra smiles and laughs because of their silliness!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

They're all so cute! Zappa has perfect timing. I still can't believe how round she is!


----------



## amundb (Mar 27, 2009)

I love how when Zappa joins the group, Luna and Patrick don't even move an inch....they're in the same position as they were before she interrupted!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, those are priceless, and I had a good laugh at your comments, too . 

There's poor old Luna and Patrick trying to get all snuggly, and Zappa having none of that. Like amundb says, Patrick and Luna just stay in that same spot, while Zappa muscles her way into the picture. Boy, I just love that Dutch personality 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 27, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Elf Mommy, if you would like to use this pic of the kids, you are more than welcome to. All of the pics in my blogs are still there right from day one. My photobucket account has to be at least twenty pages long because I don't want people to go through my blogs wondering what all the ooo's and ahhh's are about because I deleted the pics. That really deminishes the fun of reading the bunny-blogs. So, anyhow, what I'm getting at is that you are welcome to use any pic from any blog of mine because they are all still there.
> 
> myheart


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

Zappa looks like she hasn't aged a bit since she was 8 weeks old! She's so adorable!


----------



## myheart (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Jan, Boz, and amundb..... Baby Zappa is a different sort of bunner!! She is so sweet, but is still "just a kid." She reminds me of a cartoon character because she has that baby-roundness to her that I do not believe she will ever lose. She has those round eyes, big ears,and chubby cheeks that are classic cartoon features. 

I think that even though they are a trio, they still tend to pair up for naps. I am not sure how they decide who gets cuddled and who doesn't. It is nice, though, that whoever is not in the pair, is able to join at any time if they choose to. I don't think they ever have hard feelings toward each other. Is there a lesson to be learned? 

They are such a blessing to have in my life.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have found a little bunny that competes with Zappa's roundness! I saw this little guy at the humane society in Waukesha. He's a Nethie, but his little round face reminded me of Zappa's! The pictures on PetFinder don't do him justice. He is just a tiny little round thing! He's Nethie sized, too. 

Round Cuteness!

Sorry, had to share!


----------



## myheart (Apr 14, 2009)

K~... That little guy is soooo cute!! You are right, he must be a Nethie/Dutch and whatever else mix. Those blue eyes are to die for!!! I really wish I had the room to make another addition to my Dutch-train. I hope he finds a most wonderful forever home. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 14, 2009)

I know! I was sooo tempted, but because Will was with me, I couldn't sneak him into my purse and slink out of the building.  Will would have shot me. I've wanted a Dutchy since seeing all of the pictures of your fur-babies!


----------



## myheart (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish I could meet him... Imagine, a bunner with something like Dutch markings, but with thebinky capability and personality of a Nethie likeBilly!!! Plus those beautiful, dreamy, blue eyes....! He must be one awesome bunner!! 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 15, 2009)

He let me pet him, too. He was the only bunny there who would (aside from an ADORABLE little orange/brown Nethie that I wanted to sneak out in my other pocket)!


----------



## myheart (Apr 15, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> He let me pet him, too. He was the only bunny there who would (aside from an ADORABLE little orange/brown Nethie that I wanted to sneak out in my other pocket)!



How big of jacket and how many pockets do you have...?!!!! :shock:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, it's kind of a fall trench coat. I could fit two Nethies in the two pockets.  Their head fluff might stick out the side of the pocket, though.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 16, 2009)

they call me MISTER TIBBS

sorry coudn't resist. you need that bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I have found a little bunny that competes with Zappa's roundness! I saw this little guy at the humane society in Waukesha. He's a Nethie, but his little round face reminded me of Zappa's! The pictures on PetFinder don't do him justice. He is just a tiny little round thing! He's Nethie sized, too.
> 
> Round Cuteness!
> 
> Sorry, had to share!





EEK!

I LOVE veina marked nethies! That is what Chibi is!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Look what I started! :whistling


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Look what I started! :whistling


I asked Rob for a road trip. I think he was tempted.


----------



## myheart (Apr 17, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> they call me MISTER TIBBS
> 
> sorry coudn't resist. you need that bunny.



:yeahthat: That was my thought exactly!!! He seems to disapprove rather nicely, doesn't he? 

JadeIcing, I think I will have to look into the vienna markings to see what that is exactly. To me he looks Dutch marked, sort-of. As far as road-trips go, I have seen so many bunners out your way that I would love to snap up.... Perhaps a half-way meeting point for an exchange would work... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

I am tempted to just have my mum adopt him for me without Will knowing... He won't find the little Tibbster! He's so tiny!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Where are our updates?!


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Where are our updates?!



Okay, Kelly, here is the latest photo update....

I already posted half of the pics on Patch and Luna's thread, so that you will have to look at both blogs...LOL

These pics were taken on a different Sunday morning than those posted on Patch and Luna's thread. Again, these are part of my "Sunday Sweetness" series. The bunners all seem so sweet and cuddly of late on Sunday mornings. They just melt my heart every single time they all get together and snuggle.... :hearts:

Luna and Zappa are already snuggled up and waiting for Patrick to make himself all handsome....







Patrick -- "Ready for me girls....?"






Patrick -- "Ah.... Heaven on Earth..." 






Dutchie nose line-up.... 











I must have taken these last two photos on a different Sunday because Luna is in the middle.... I think I like these pics because they show how relaxed Luna is even though she has kidney stones. Even with the tramadol, I know she has to be in some pain. But just look how comfy she looks resting with Patch and Zappa.... 











Well, that is it for the updates. I hope you enjoy all the new pics between the two blogs. I love to take the pics, but the posting part takes some time...LOL I'm sure many of you will agree with me on that one. I hope to get some more outdoor pics soon, if the weather everwarms up a bit more than 62 degrees and rainy. 

Until then... be good to yourselves and your bunnies.... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > they call me MISTER TIBBS
> ...


Chibi is a veinna marked nd. It is the dutch pattern with blue eyes.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 11, 2009)

:inlove: Oh goodness! Look at all that cuteness! Your babies are just so adorable, I always love seeing their pictures

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I need to come steal... err... I mean meet... your trio!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh My Gosh Janet, your Babies are so Beautiful. Those pictures put a BIG smile on my face.

I would give anything to have a Trio. Can you come visit me for a week to help me bond mine?

Susan:weee:


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Oh My Gosh Janet, your Babies are so Beautiful. Those pictures put a BIG smile on my face.
> 
> I would give anything to have a Trio. Can you come visit me for a week to help me bond mine?
> 
> Susan:weee:



I am so glad you like the pics of the kids. I would love to come visit for a while to help you bond your kids, but I think I would suffer separation anxiety. You know that proper bunny-slaves are hard to come by to provide the proper care.... LOL

Besides, if I came to visit, you might end upa bunny or two short when I left. h34r2But then again, I would have such a difficult time choosing who should travel with me, that you might end up completely bunny-less.... :shock:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 12, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I would give anything to have a Trio. Can you come visit me for a week to help me bond mine?


Heck, can you come help me bond my two into a duo? lol I'm closer! h34r2


----------



## myheart (Jun 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would give anything to have a Trio. Can you come visit me for a week to help me bond mine?
> ...



Honestly, I think you would be better off having TreasuredFriend's help with your two. I have a feeling that Andy Allen will be in the same boat as your little Toby... all he wants is somebun to love him, ie... "Groom me now!!!" I know Andy is going to be a dominant bun, so a sweet submissive girly will be in his cards someday, I hope. If not a bun, maybe a nice kitty who would want to take care of the little guy instead of being annoyed by his persistance. LOL 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jul 3, 2009)

:balloons: *Baby Zappa turns One Year old today!!!!* :balloons:

Remember Baby Zappa as a newborn...?






...and her little bum on top of the litter-pile-up...






(pics courtesy of Naturestee who fostered Jazzy's litter)

And now, Baby Zappa today.... Eating her noon salad with Patrick and Luna...





















"nom-nom-nom....so difficult to look dainty with a mouthful of cilantro...." :biggrin2:











Look at those bunny lips....LOL 






Baby Zappa with "after-salad crashies"...
















Now some cuddles with Patrick and Luna....











Patrick smooches.... 











So.... Baby Zappa-ish....











I know this is probably a photo-overload, but Zappa is such a silly bunner with so much expression. I do have other baby pics that Naturestee took of Zappa on the first page of this thread to jog everyone's memory of her loppy-Dutchy-baby-cuteness. 

Hope you all enjoy Baby Zappa'sBirthday pics as much as I do. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday, little Zappa!  You're still as round as you were when I first saw your pictures! 

I don't think there is such a thing as a "photo overload" of your Dutchies.  So cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 3, 2009)

:adorable::headflick:arty:arty:arty:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAUTIFUL GIRL!

*You have gone from being a sweet, round baby, to an even sweeter, rounder lady . Hope you have a wonderful 1st Birthday 

great pics (as usual), Janet

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Kelly and Jan, I will pass your birthday wishes along to Baby Zappa. I don't feed craisins, but she did get an extra blueberry today. I also managed to catch her long enough for a little cuddle on her round, uber-soft body, and few smooches on her face. I will tell her that all of the extra birthday-torture was was from the both of you, because I would never squish her up without reason. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 4, 2009)

*squish*


----------



## myheart (Aug 27, 2009)

I forgot to mention something about Zappa's one-year check-up...

The vet had said that she is doing very well. Zappa weighs four pounds, which the vet said is good for her size and mix. So her poofiness is just her being a round body-type and her longer rex hairs. The vet also said that her teeth looked really good. Yeah...!!!! No dentals!!! She doesn't have to go back until next year when she turns two-years-old. 

The only thing that I do need to do with her is handle her a bit more. The vet was able to turn her on her back with ease to check her tummy and bottom. But there were other things that Zappa didn't feel very comfortable with when she was being handled. I guess I am so used to how well Patch and Luna sit at the vets, but then again, they go to the vet so many times during the year.

Mypiggies, Victor and Harley,also had their one-year check-up. They did very well and they both checked out okay. The vet even said that their weight was good, much to my surprise. At last... I have critters that are supposed to short and squatty!!!  Harley was the only one to put out the "fweep alarm of torture." I think the vet was waiting to hear it happen sooner, but Victor was a good boy and didn't say a thing. I wonder if I should have asked the vet about that because Victor has been very quiet of late. He used to be my talker, but now Harley is. :?Might have to ask about that sometime if I get the chance....

I will have to get busy with pics soon.... My laptop is home again :biggrin2:. I am sooooo happy!!!!

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

These are a few pics, mostly of Zappa, during my trio's outside adventures with their new toy. More pics are posted in Patrick and Luna's thread, so have a look...

Now, for Baby Zappa fun and goodness!!!! I really wish I would have bought my video recorder out right from the beginning. Oh my gosh, you would not believe how crazy Baby Zappa became with the new toy!!! She was racing around it at break-neck speeds!!!! And the binkies....!!! Zappa was just non-stop action and cuteness until they all became sleepy and were ready to go in. Next time, the video recorder comes out first so that I have proof of Zappa's silliness to show all of you. 

Zappa was busy doing a lot of periscopes to see what was what...






"Where ya goin', Patch?"






"Peek!!!" (Total Zappa cuteness!!! )






"I pray for more nice weather so I can play wid the fun house thingy and eat nommy grasses..."











Awe... so sweet.... smooch the round bunny....






I discovered the macro feature on the camera 






I'll have to post Zappa's pics in a couple of posts also. Next up... another "Zappa Moment" that only my little Zappa is able to pull off!!! 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah.... my Baby Zappa.... What more can I say about her?! She is one of a kind, that is for sure!!! 

So Patrick and Luna were enjoying some cuddle time....











....when who do you think appears on the scene?!!! That's right!!! Baby Zappa as only Baby Zappa can appear on any scene....:shock:






"Ta-Da...!!!!!!!!" :biggrin2:






"I don't do nuttin' wrong..."






"Look at me being so darn cute!!!!!" 






Yup.... that's my Baby Zappa in a nutshell....

I have a few more cute pics of her. It wasn't too much later that they all started to settle in with sleepy faces.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a few more pics of Zappa-cuteness, if you think you are able to handle them... 











I disapprove of the picture-taking already...






I think I caught her just as she was about to shake her head. It is still a cute pic of her. 






"Mommy, I getting sleepy..."






I am so surprised she is still sitting up at this point... 






Well, that was our adventure outside with the new toy. Hope you enjoyed the extra pics of Baby Zappa in all of her cuteness glory. She really is something else.... She is just "different," just Zappa all over.

myheart & Baby Zappa, Patrick, and Luna


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Those pictures are ADORABLE! I love Zappa's little "intrusion". Perfect picture taking skills! I love how Slobbers just sits there and watches the bunnies (and you) crawling around in the grass.


----------



## myheart (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Kelly.... Zappa is such a little bundle of bounce and fluff. She really is "different." I guess I expect her to behave more like a Dutch, but then I have to remember that she really only has the Dutch marks. There is something to be said for mixed-breeds.... something along the lines of "different" and "special" come to mind. 

Slobs is such a good boy when I want to do something with his little brother and sisters. I think he just enjoys being outside in the shade on such nice days. He probably lays there dreaming about the first snowfall.... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Slobbers always looks like he's too warm. It's like he's melting into your yard!  I bet he loves every minute of it!


----------



## myheart (Sep 11, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Slobbers always looks like he's too warm. It's like he's melting into your yard!  I bet he loves every minute of it!



Unfortunately, my neighbor took the tree down in their back yard that gave Slobs most of the shade he needs to be comfortable outside. The poor tree was an Elm and ended up with Dutch Elm Disease so it needed to come down.  So Slobs has to wait until later in the day when the sun goes around for the house to cast enough of a shadow for him to enjoy the last breezes of summer.  Winter is just a hop-skip-and-a-jump away (), but Slobs will be in heaven when it starts! It is always fun watching a 200lb. St. Bernard making snow angels... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 11, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Slobbers always looks like he's too warm. It's like he's melting into your yard!  I bet he loves every minute of it!
> ...


I can just see the jowl-icicles now...


----------



## myheart (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a few more pictures of my little Zappa... 

I took the kids outside on the weekend prior to Luna's appointment. Luna wasn't looking very good, so I thought to fresh air might do her some good. Little did I know how much pain she was really in at the time and could not enjoy herself with the sunshine and fun.

So I ended up taking some pics of Zappa. She seems to have such a fun time running around and getting silly. 

My baby girls....:hearts:







"What?!!! I behaving....."











Patrick taking some time to groom Zappa... (bunny-butts )






Patrick must have missed a spot ....






Just too cute!!! I never know what to say about Zappa. She is so different from the Dutch personality, but she still pulls it all off. 






...off to explore again...






I am not sure if the kids are going to get outside again this year. The weather has been so crazy with temps getting so cold at night and daytime highs only getting into the low 60's, if that. I really would like to get Luna out one more time to sit in the sunshine and nibble a little grass. I think it is a nice break from being in the house and going through the usual routines.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Zappa is just so round! I can't get over it! :hearts:


----------



## myheart (Oct 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Zappa is just so round! I can't get over it! :hearts:



It is really apparent that she isn't a true Dutchie when seeing her in a pic with either Patch or Luna. Zappa's body shape is no where nearas streamlined as their body shapes. It just makes her too cute to yell at when she does something naughty. 

myheart


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 2, 2009)

aw your rabbits are very cute!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 2, 2009)

It's so sweet to see bunnies grooming each other. :hearts
I love the playground setup outside. Such a good place for buns to hide


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 3, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Zappa is just so round! I can't get over it! :hearts:
> ...


She's just round and baby-like, so you think she doesn't know better (she's too young to know she's doing wrong!) *eyeroll* Even genetically, she's got us wrapped around her tiny little paw!


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't believe it's been about a year and a half since I've said anything about Zappa!! :shock:

So much has happened during that time, but I'll just let you all know that Zappa is doing fine. Prior to Patrick's passing,I had adopted Callie, a Siamese Satin,from the Wisconsin Humane in Milwaukee. She learned better bunny-manners from Zappa and Patrick as she used to nip for attention. We managed to let Callie know that nipping was unacceptable, so now she nose-bumps like Zappa when she wants attention.

I was really surprised when Patrick passed away that Callie actually spent more time sitting with his body than Zappa did. An even further surprise was that my Siamese mix cat sat with Patrick also. I was floored to see both of my Siamese girls on either side of my beautiful Patrick.

It has been such a while since I posted any pics, so I don't have any recent photos of Callie and Zappa together in my Photobucket account. I will have to do that someday soon. Anyhow, here is a pic of Callie from when I first adopted her...






I know the pic looks a bit washed out, but it turned out kind of dark and I thought I could lighten it enough to make Callie show up. It only took a year for Callie and I to bond. I dunno, maybe I adopted her too soon after Luna's passing to really accept Callie into my heart. Callie, I think, has also accept my home as hers. She actually gets a little silly at times and does binkies and short runs. I am always thrilled to see her express her joy!!

Anyhow, I was really concerned about Zappa after Patrick passed. It has been about a year now, and Callie and Zappa have built a much closer bond. Zappa is still Queen B, although there are times that Callie thinks otherwise. Zappa is quick to remind Callie of her place, and life goes on. I no longer think I will be so concerned about making another trio. I would have to find one _very special_ boy to try bonding, and I just don't see that happening. Patrick was one in a million...

Well, I guess that kind of sums up what has been happening with my girls. Someday I will have to post about my fosters. I have already had eight adoptions, although two of them were mine... oops... make that nine adoptions and three of them were mine. I'll have to tell you about my beautiful kids someday....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2011)

Soon


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL!!! Should I be surprised that you are the first one to post, Ali?! You are so funny... :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2011)

What I adore you and your crew!


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! :hug2:That means so much to me!!

Wait until I post a pic of mylittle Grace. The moment I saw her, I thought, "Chibi!! We love Chibi!!!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2011)

EEK! Share!


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2011)

Gottcha now, don't I?!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2011)

Tease!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 5, 2011)

Janet what a BEAUTIFUL Bunny. We need more pictures of your Bunnies. PLEASE!!!!

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 6, 2011)

Feel free to grab the beautiful Callie pic from her date with Chippy (last July/August?). Callie is all melty like and silky soft gorgeous next to whisper-bun Chippy. Janet is a very awesome foster mom!


----------



## myheart (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Susan! Actually, it was Naturestee who found her on PetFinder. Callie was listed under some other breed (I can't remember which) so I think no one really knew she was a Siamese Satin.I had seen one at a rabbit show and fell in love with the colors, the pattern, and the size. Callie is actually a pound or two too small. We think she was a throw-away breeder bunny because she and her sister came from a pet store. Her sister must have been adopted, leaving Callie all by herself. 

Anyhow, all of this happened around the time that Andy Allen was having his meet n' greet dates with his new dad near Milwaukee. So Naturestee and I went to look at Callie and the decision was made to date Zappa and Patrick with her. Naturestee said that I would be hard-pressed to find a more easy-going bunny to bond with Zappa and Patrick. Needless to say, I had a kennel cab along and Callie came home. Darn that thinking ahead stuff!! 

Callie is finally fitting in, and has become part of my heart. She doesn't mind being snuggled too much, and I am glad that Zappa has become so bonded with her. I have really become such a worrier when a bunny passes and their bond-mate gets depressed. You should have seen Patrick when Luna passed.... I was so happy he had Zappa to sit with him, even if they weren't as bonded.

I will certainly try to post more pics of my girls. I might be traveling with my Grace and two of my fosters, Oliver and Mia, to see if there is any bonding potential. Oliver is so naughty, so he would need a _very special_ home... Those types of 'naughty-bunny' homes are so few and far between. I kind of think he should stay with me.  Will keep you posted on that also.

Bunnies... such an addiction, aren't they...?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 6, 2011)

So nice to have an update on Zappa - I miss hearing stories of her and Luna and Patrick!

Callie is beautiful, and I'm glad she and Zappa are close. I agree that you would never find another like Patrick - such a special boy.

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 6, 2011)

More Zappa and Callie please! More bunny pictures


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2011)

I miss Luna so much.  but Zappa and Callie are just awesome.


----------



## myheart (Apr 7, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I miss Luna so much.  but Zappa and Callie are just awesome.



I so miss my beautiful trio also. I try to be thankful that I still have Zappa, but without Patrick and Luna... I dunno....

Callie has become such a good girl and she is bonded with Zappa, so I have to be happy that I adopted Callie when I did. Who knows how sad Zappa would have been when Patrick passed. I think that Zappa did take some time to grieve because she didn't hang with Callie very much. It was so sad to see her not cuddled up with any-bun.

This is how they looked most of the time...












That's what prompted me to really think Zappa needed another bun to hang with. Now that it has been a while, the girls tend to do their own thing in the morning, but hang out in the evening causing trouble with the fosters. I actually saw Zappa sitting in the hiding box with Callie the other morning!! That was quite a surprise that absolutely warmed my heart. I think my girls will be okay....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

I know the feeling. My boys are just not the same without Dallas. I miss him so much it hurts. Don't get me wrong I miss the others we have lost but Dallas. Oh here I go again. *hugs*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cute pictures!


----------



## myheart (Apr 7, 2011)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Feel free to grab the beautiful Callie pic from her date with Chippy (last July/August?). Callie is all melty like and silky soft gorgeous next to whisper-bun Chippy. Janet is a very awesome foster mom!



I've already forgotten about that date for a bachelor bun!! Chippy was all of a pound and a half against Callie's six pounds, but I think she liked him. It was Zappa who was naughty and grunted at the little cutie-pie. 






Chippy found a home soon after our date was deemed a failure. His new dad absolutely loves him, and Chippy gets to boss the cats around.  So I guess there was a happy ending after all...


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2011)

Ohhhhh, just look at those little bunny faces!!! Too adorable!

Jan


----------



## myheart (Apr 8, 2011)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ohhhhh, just look at those little bunny faces!!! Too adorable!
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan. Chippy really is a neat little bunny. I think I would have been afraid to bring him home with me even if the girls did like him. He is so tiny, I would have had to watch my step if I knew he were out playing. I honestly don't believe I have ever seen a full-grown bunny atone and a half pounds.

I was going to ask you how your little wild-bun is doing, but I looked Bonnie up on her thread. Congratulations on such a wonderful bond!! It sounds like Jester is really happy with the new love of his life. I am so happy it all worked out for Bonnie. She couldn't have found a better home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2011)

Grace??


----------



## myheart (Apr 9, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Grace??









...teehee... Grace...


----------



## myheart (May 11, 2011)

Okay... so no one like Nethie-butt... lol

Here is my Gracie Anne...

These were taken on the day she came home to be my foster-bun... Until that little thought failed.... I will finally admit to a failed-foster.




"you want to kiss my nose, don't you.."






This is at home with Oliver, a foster, in the background. Oliver is a BEW with an outrageous personality. I want so much to bond them, but Gracie now seems to be a dominant bun also. Any tips on bonding dominants are welcome... 






Oh, and by the way... I may start a new blog for a new trio, if all goes well in the next week or two.... Ifinally found a boy that my girls like.... I think I am finally ready to open my heart to another trio that will be almost as beautiful as my first.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 12, 2011)

*myheart wrote*


> Oh, and by the way... I may start a new blog for a new trio, if all goes well in the next week or two.... Ifinally found a boy that my girls like.... I think I am finally ready to open my heart to another trio that will be almost as beautiful as my first.


Oh Janet, that would be too good to be true . Who is the lucky boy?

Gracie is such a beauty. I didn't have any luck in bonding my two dominant buns (Jester and Shadow) so can't be much help there, I'm afraid. They both get on with bothn the girls, though.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 12, 2011)

I love her blue eyes.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 12, 2011)

Oh My Goodness, Gracie Anne is LOVELY. Look at those eyes.

Oliver looks like a real looker too.

More pictures please.:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2011)

Can I have her?


----------



## myheart (May 16, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Can I have her?


:biggrin: Told you we love Chibi....


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2011)

Hehe I see.


----------



## myheart (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Jan, Dave, and Susan. Gracie is just a little doll and so easy to cuddle. I am such a sucker for those blue eyes. 

Sadly, I was mistaken about the trio....  I had taken Grace to the shelter to date the two available bachelors. One wasn't neutered and had the expected outcome... The other boy was at the shelter for about seven months and had been neutered when he arrived. The date went really well!! He took the dominant abuse that Gracie dished out, turned his head, and groomed her!! I was so amazed that I thought he was "the one" to bond with Grace, or maybe even Callie and Zappa.

I adopted him, and unfortunately, he has decided he wants to be a dominant also.  I don't know what to do with a house full of dominant bunnies!! This is getting to be so frustrating! All I want them to do is like each other... Are there no submissive bunnies left out there?

Anyhow, I named my new guyDoug, after the dog in the movie "Up." We think he is a Satin mix with the Californian marks. He is a handsome bunny with pink eyes, and doesn't seem to have any visual problems that I am able to tell. I think Doug may be bonding with me because I'm not afraid to let him know that I am alpha-bun. 

I don't have any pics of Dougin my Photobucket account yet. I will have to do that so you will be able to see what a handsome trio they would have made....


----------



## myheart (May 17, 2011)

I now have pics loaded in my Photobucket account...

RO, meet Doug...












Doug with my girls on their first and only real successful date. 











The would make such a lovely trio, wouldn't they? Naturestee told me not to give up hope, that Doug might need more time to adjust to a more friendly atmosphere than the shelter. I have a feeling that being at the shelter for seven months may have affected him and may have made him less trusting. He seems like a he is a good bunny, but it's going to take some time to get him to trust me, and maybe the girls. Maybe he just has his guard up and is playing bad bunny because he thinks he might go back to the shelter. I think I'll have to have a talk with him so he understands that he isn't going anywhere and that bonding is good. Gosh, maybe he doesn't want to bond because his other bond-mate was taken away from him at the shelter...  We will have our work cut out for us I think.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2011)

Don't give up hope. If Wyatt can bond anyone can with time and love.


----------



## myheart (May 17, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Don't give up hope. If Wyatt can bond anyone can with time and love.


Thanks for the positive vibes, Ali. Are there any techniques you used for Wyatt to bond?


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2011)

Ohhh, they would definitely be an awesome trio. Doug is just a sweetheart.

You could be right about him having trust issues, and afraid of losing his partner. Maybe with time he will feel more confident, and relax with Zappa and Grace. Fingers crossed.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 18, 2011)

OMG what an ADORABLE Trio they would make.

I'm a wuss when it comes to bonding. I should have Winston & Vega bonded with Daisy Mae. But when Winston & Vega came to me I put them all in Daisy Mae's room, not a good idea. Mind you they are in the same room now, but their is no way I would attempt to bond 3 of them by myself.

I sure hope you get those 3 bonded. 

Looking forward to more pictures of all your Beauties.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (May 18, 2011)

Just not pushing it. We came to the conclusion that they belong with us. They aren't going anywhere so who cares how long it takes. We just did small meets no more than a few minutes.Slowly build up.


----------



## myheart (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Jan, Susan, and Ali. I am so hoping this is going to work. Doug did have a small milestone today... I went to give him pellets, hay, and water this morning, and he almost came to greet me, but changed his mind. I really want to set him up where he will be able to see my girls interact with me. I think he needs to learn by example from the girls so that he will be able to see that pets and snuggles are good. It took a while forCallie to learn thatnose-bumps are an acceptable wayto ask for pets instead of nips.Zappa was a good teacher....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 20, 2011)

Doug is a very handsome bun!


----------



## Boz (May 23, 2011)

I am so happy you took in Doug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Believe it or not when he came into the shelter he was not a nice rabbit. He reminded me of how Marley used to be so I instantly liked him. LOL! Anyway, if you even went near him with your hand he'd grunt and box and you. Then the last few weeks he was there he just did a total 180 and was SO sweet! I could easily take him out of his cage and he let me hold him no problem. He also was more "raggy" looking when he first came in. I noticed, especially in the last month or so, his coat has looked a lot shinier and smoother. He turned into such a beautiful rabbit. When Naturestee told me you took him I was soooo happy!!!!!!!

Here's a photo I took of him.


----------



## myheart (May 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pretty picture of Doug, Boz!! You take such nice photos!! At least you are able to not get the glare from his pink eyes. The glare on pink or blue eyes is so much worse than brown/black eyes. It's a glare that can't be fixed with a "red-eye"fix button on editing programs. I also have such a problem with my Rhone piggies because of their pink eyes as well. I almost don't like to photograph them because more than half of the pics look horrible because of the glare.

Yeah, Doug still gets a little testy with his grunting and hand-slapping, but it's almost kind of funny because he acts so tough until I scoop him up and cuddle on him for a while.  He usually 'kind of' greets me in the morning by approaching me, but then his demeanor changes from happy to subdued so quickly and he backs away. He is a handsome bunny when his ears are forward and he seems happy....! I hope he will get around to enjoying life someday. 

Grace was cute today. I decided to take a twenty-minute lay-down to rest my back and get ready for another round of 'stuff-to-do.' Grace totally surprised me by jumping up onto the love-seat with me and allowing me to pet her!It was like the first time she ever stayed long enough for petting, and I was so happy about it! But then a friend sent a text, and Grace didn't care for my inattentiveness toward her while I was texting back. Needless to say, I received some well deserved grunts and hand-slaps for that!! Nothing like a mad Nethie to put one in their place, let me tell ya...!!!


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2011)

Just a quick update on Doug...

Another small milestone in Doug's adjustment this morning. He actually came to greet me this morning _and_ he allowed me to pet up his nose!!  I think that is a very big step for him. Now I have to get him to trust me, and allow me to pet him at other times of the day. He seems a bit more leery of me as the day goes on. 

For some strange reason he has decided to start pee'ing next to his litter pan. Not sure what that is about. I tell him he is naughty going potty next to the pan because I bought a bigger pan just for him. I tell him it is such a nice pan and that his potties belong in the pan. I think he looks like he understands, but is making a choice to see how upset I get. Maybe it's a test to see if he gets taken back to the shelter. Poor little guy... How to tell a bunny that he is going to be with me forever and good behavior is appreciated?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 26, 2011)

HOLY CUTENESS I love those ears :inlove::heartbeat:


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 1, 2011)

Goodness what beautiful buns! Grace's blue eyes are fabulous! I really wish I could expand my herd! LOL! So what's the weather like in Wisconsin these days? It's already in the upper 90's here in Texas in the afternoons so my boys aren't getting as much outside time as they're used to so I'm going to try to make a NIC pen for them to use inside!


----------



## myheart (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Julie and Luella! I swear if I had the room in my house, I would have just about one bunny from each breed and each color. Wouldn't that be something?!!!

The weather in Wisconsin, at least along the lake-side, is getting into the 70's and approaching the 80's for brief times on some days when you folks in the South send that heat North. I think I would just melt if I had to deal with temps in the 90's already. I'll keep my cool lake breeze, thank you very much...


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2012)

As long as I'm catching up on blogs to see what is going on in forum-bunnies lives, I thought I would post a quick update on my kids. 

Callie and Zappa are doing really well together. Callie has decided to be my new 'dental needs' bun. Two molar trims in four months... poor little girl...

I now have a new pair-bond!! Gracie Ann and Oliver have decided it's okay to be frenemies. They don't have that cuddly bond that Patrick and Luna had, but they do have some very nice moments together. They seem to be much more relaxed and at ease now that they have they entire day to be out instead of time-sharing the living room. The bond makes it so much easier for me also. I don't have to rush around to get Oliver to bed so Grace could have enough run-time. 

Doug is doing well. Still not bonded to any-bun, but I hope to change that once I get my butt in gear to make his condo. I want to set him up inCallie and Zappa's room so they get used to him. I know he won't be happy with it, but having a trio and a duo would make things ten times easier.

I also have new additions... Lotus, and 1.5 pound girl with black/white Dutch marks who is way too funny; Abbigail, no clue what her personality is like because she needs to be spayed ; and Christopher, a loppy grandpa bunny who was brought into the shelter at age six and turned seven sitting in a SuperPet cage... no animal should sit in a cage that long without love . I was too late to take his friend Speckles. He died the same night I brought him home. Will always beat myself up over that one since I could have taken him one week earlier to help him. He cuddled into me, but I just didn't think I was ready for him at that time. I will always listen to my heart in those cases instead of my head.

I think that is about it as far as stuff going on. Some day I would like to post pics, but I really don't like my fancy camera. Pics turn out way too dark and the pics take to long to take. I see the kids doing something cute, and the moment is gone by the time the camera is ready to shoot. 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (May 21, 2012)

Awe nice to hear an update.


----------



## myheart (May 21, 2012)

Hey Ali!! Good to hear from you!

Did you start a different blog? The blog I have pinned hasn't been updated in forever. Just wondering if I have the right blog or not....


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 21, 2012)

Hi Janet,

Great to hear about all your fur babies. You sound busy with all of them. I only have 3 now but takes so much time to take care of them But I love themand I choose to have them in my life so I have to be their care giver. I couldn't and wouldn't ever think about not having them in my life. 

Any ways you gotta try to get pictures of your Munchkins, I want to see all pf them.

Hugs and Nose Bonks to you and all your babies.

Susan


----------



## myheart (May 21, 2012)

Hi Susan!! Thanks for stopping by for the update!

I've been lurking around on your blog also. I absolutely love the photo updates you've been posting! Daisy is such a good sport about being dressed up. Love all of her pink outfits. Such a little Princess she is. 

I agree with you. Somehow taking care of fur-kids is so much more worth the effort than not having anyone to take care of. I just wish I could make full-time wages for cleaning up after them.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 23, 2012)

Hi Janet

thanks for the update. Sounds like you have your hands full over there. So Lotus, another loveable Dutchie girl . I miss my Dutch, but Jester and Bonnie are kind of surrogate Dutch

Would lovvvve pictures of any shape or description 

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 25, 2012)

Adding a ditto on pictures' request (if time allows).


----------



## JadeIcing (May 26, 2012)

*myheart wrote: *


> Hey Ali!! Good to hear from you!
> 
> Did you start a different blog? The blog I have pinned hasn't been updated in forever. Just wondering if I have the right blog or not....


Never made one for this year. So many things changed. I am pregnant with twins and ended up having to rehome some of the bunnies. I only have Ringo, Connor and Apple.


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2012)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey Ali!! Good to hear from you!
> ...



PREGNANT!!!! With TWINS!!!! I didn't know.... How cool for you!! No wonder you don't have any time to keep up with a blog. You must still be lurking around to keep up on every-bun else blogs though...

It had to be difficult to give some of the kids up. Are they with friends or family near you so you could check in on them? 

Glad to hear that Princess Apple stayed with you. I miss her pics. You know those Dutchies are just so darn special.... 

I do hope Chibi went to a nice home. If it weren't for him, I don't know if I would have taken my little Gracie Ann as a foster-bun. Chibi is so handsome, who wouldn't want to love on him, or some-bun like him. 

I hope you are doing well with the pregnancy. I wish I were there to help you around the house. You must have to spend time with your feet up, don't you? Just too many questions on my end. If you are blogging about it, please post the link for me so I'll be able to catch up on the news.


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted any pics, so I'll have to jog my memory on how to post...

These are a few pics of my Lotus, aka Wotus because she is so widdle.  Lotus was a an okay shelter (not high-kill, but not attentive to her needs). I was told that she tipped over sometimes and had to be set up-right because she couldn't do it herself. I ended up getting suckered into taking her because of and evil friend who sent her pic to me to show me Lotus' gwumpy face and Dutch marks withher half blue eyes. I didn't wanna do it, but she ended up coming home with me on one of my trips to IL.

My widdle Wotus....






















On Lotus' first vet visit, I said something to the vet about her roach-back appearance. He was kind enough to take x-rays for free because he was curious about her back also. It turned out that Lotus has a few "short" vertebrae causing her neck/shoulders to hunch up. Naturestee had wanted me to post the x-rays in the infirmary section, but it just never happened. So here they are....











The first pic has a very faint blue circle where the deformed vertebrae are. Because of the deformity, Lotus will never be able to lay on herside or flop. She doesn't tip over anymore because she now has enough weight on her bedonka to keep her upright like a weeble. Some girls do need a little junk in their trunk... :biggrin2: 

I have been looking for another little pound-and-a-half bun to bond with her. That is were Abigail came in, but she needs to be spayed. She is such a nerd!! So I won't know if Lotus will have a friend yet or not until Abby gets taken care of. I think I will still keep my eyes open for a little boy though. I just like the boy/girl bonds, even though Callie and Zappa are a good girl bond. I guess I'll have to wait to see who Lotus likes because widdle bunnies need wuv to.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 28, 2012)

What a cutie!

We our having two little girls. Aaliyah Emily Gabriella and Natalia Elena Elizabeth.

Wyatt and Chibi went to a lovely couple who instantly fell in love with them. That was hard but they have a great loving home. Gabriel went to a lady in Maine who runs a rescue and my mom has Elvis. He is the only one I will see in person. 

It has been tough. We also had a few deaths. Very interesting times for our little family.


----------



## myheart (May 28, 2012)

I agree, Ali, very interesting times for your family. I hope all goes well with you babies. I think you could use some happiness and joy in your life.  I know all of your losses hit you hard, even if its a re-home. ***Sending good thoughts and hugs to you***


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 28, 2012)

OMG Janet that is one very ADORABLE Bunny:inlove:. No wonder you couldn't say NO to him.

I'd love to see pictures of him bonded to another Bunny.

Any pictures of Abigail?

Susan


----------



## myheart (May 28, 2012)

Sorry Susan, no nice pics of Abigail yet. The only pic I have is the one from the shelter when she only weighed 15oz. upon arrival at the shelter. She actually had to go into foster to have someone fatten her up again. I'm guessing she is about a pound and a half now. I will tell you she is a little orange monkey with a creamy white tummy on her.

I do have a ton of picture-taking to do to catch up on all of the different changes. It's been about two years since losing Luna and Patrick, and I think the pain has finally deminished enough for me to focus on the new kids.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 28, 2012)

Thanks I will be taking pictures this week. Will share. 
*myheart wrote: *


> I agree, Ali, very interesting times for your family. I hope all goes well with you babies. I think you could use some happiness and joy in your life.  I know all of your losses hit you hard, even if its a re-home. ***Sending good thoughts and hugs to you***


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 28, 2012)

Oh Janet, it hasn't been a year yet since my Baby Buttercup made his final trip to the Rainbow Bridge. I still miss him so much. 

Then a week after he left me Jackie also went to the Rainbow Bridge. That was a tough loss as she was living with the Ex, so I never got to say goodbye. I do have her ashes as he couldn't deal with that. All of mine will be buried with me. It will be a bit crowded but that's OK.

So I know how you feel about your Luna and Patrick.

Big Hugs to you and all your Fur Babies and Fur Angels.

Susan


----------



## myheart (May 28, 2012)

Susan, I don't think the forum will ever be the same without Buttercup. Such a sweet little man he was. 

I agree that it is the worst thing when one can't be with their pet to say goodbye to them when they leave. It's not fair to not be there to tell them it's okay to go to The Bridge, that it will be better there for them. 

And, yes, I feel like you do about having all of my kids' ashes buried with me when its my turn. I don't think there will be much room for me in the casket, but that's okay by me. As long as I know someone isn't going to do something stupid with all of the urns when I'm not there to make sure they are with me. They are my kids, and they will always be my kids...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2012)

*Miss Janet..................................PICTURES of your Babies!!!*

:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle



:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::raspberry::raspberry::raspberry::raspberry:

:running bunny:bunny19:bunny19:bunnybutt::bunnybutt::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::runningrabbit::runningrabbit:

:weee::clapping::yahoo:inkbouce:inkelepht:arty0002::weee::weee:

Susan


----------



## myheart (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry I haven't been on for such a long time.... The loss of Patrick and Luna was so hard to handle since they were such a big part of my life. So many changes have taken place in my life over these past few years, but it's alway been nice to receive little updates from RO.

Believe it or not, but Baby Zappa is now 8 years old!!! I've just spent the last few hours reading through her blog and enjoying the pics and all of the RO posts. I've missed you all so much and I wish so much that I could get over the hurt from all of my losses.

It's been so long, but Zappa is doing well. She is still so silly and still Queen B of the house. Callie passed away about two years ago. That opened up the opportunity to bond Zappa with Doug. Doug had a charmed life being bonded with Zappa. They were so good together and Doug ended up with the piece and comfort of a good bond and a good home for the last part of his life. Doug also passed the early part of this year. Baby Zappa was alone for the first time in her life.

I did adopt a bun from the Wisconsin Humane. I re-named him Thurman. He is a senior bunny of 7 years, although he doesn't act like it. He was the shelter staff pic, and the reason became apparent right away. He is the most people-bonded bunny I have ever met. I could cuddle hime night and day and he wouldn't fuss. The only problem is the fact that he is so people-bonded. The date at the shelter went well, no indications that a bond wouldn't be possible between Zappa and Thurman. It wasn't until I tried the follow-up dates that they decided not to like each other. 

I'm still going to hold on to some hope that Zappa might like being near Thurman even without a proper bond. I always see laying in her condo or near Thurman's ex-pen. Maybe I need to enlist Naturestee's help with a more nuetral dating area at her home. Might take a bit more schedule re-arranging with her two kids and work, but I hope that Zappa won't be alone for the rest of her life. 

I haven't been taking many pics of the kids of late. Can't really tell you why other than my heart still hurts. I really shouldn't let this time pass me by without the pics of the those few moments in time when all is right with the world. Hopefully some Zappa and Thurman pics are in the future. I will try to keep you posted on their progress.

i can't pull up the balloons so I will just post "HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY BABY ZAPPA" With all of my heart and love, Mom


----------

